# UltimateTV Problems Since New Satellite



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

Has anyone lost their UltimateTV service since the new satellite was launched?

It almost appears that DirectTV denies the problem until you bully them into admitting that there is a problem. They claim that your receiver is faulty and that their is no known problems with the new satellite and DirectTV. Luckily, the UltimateTV Reps are admitting that there is a problem and that they and Directv are working on it.

Last night I talked to two Directv Tech Support supervisors who insisted that the problem was with my receiver. This after one of their support people admitted that there was a problem with the satellite and UltimateTV. One of the supervisors told me that I was the only one with this problem, yet when I talked to UltimateTV, they claimed to be receiving 400 calls a day on this issue. This is insane!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

This, obviously, happened to me, but it started working after about 20 hours of down time. I did call directv and the first level support was useless. but the second level support told me they were aware of the problem and they were working on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

Let's see, who wrote the software for UTV? Hmmm?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi,
I just posted a similar post above before reading this post.
I am having similar problems....
HGTV, DIY, Lifetime Movie Network, and TLC all say "searching for satellite signal". Every other channel is fine and our "non-ultimateTV" receiver is fine. This started about a week ago.
So, is it a DirectTV Problem? They claim it is not, of course!
Anybody else having this problem - only with certain channels?
I happen to be a decorating show junkie, so I'm in a world of hurt right now!!! LOL!

Mary


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2002)

Ultimate TV website acknowledges the problem...
www.ultimatetv.com/support.asp


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2002)

UltimateTV is now offering a patch for beta testing.

I downloaded the patch and everything seems to be working!

See the Support page on the UltimateTV website at 
www.ultimatetv.com/support.asp


----------



## skbryan (Mar 28, 2002)

I have a late model sony receiver and have had the "searching for satellite signal" for the last year on various channels. Tried changing receivers, but it didn't make a difference. Directv just keeps sending people out to check on things, but so far, no solution. If anyone knows how this can be fixed, please advise.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Check the date of the first post - January 3rd. UTV and Directv have fixed the spot-beam problem and those affected were given three months of free UTV service. UTV and D* was quick to fix the problem. It all happened at the same time as the "must carry" rules came into effect.

As far as the last post, I don't know what to tell you. Is your signal travelling on RG-6 cable? I had one receiver originally with RG-59 cable and had some stations that came up with "Searching for Sattelite Signal." Once I replaced the cable, it worked perfectly. 

Ultimatetv has been rock-solid for me since I installed my first receiver last April.


----------

